# 1967 Schwinn Deluxe Stingray



## Overhauler (Sep 8, 2011)

How rare is a 1967 deluxe stingray in the campus green color ? I have looked through all of my resources and the only stingray i can find in the green is the fastback . Now in 1978 the green was introduced on the other stingrays . Now this bike decodes too Dec. of 77 , so what i was thinking is that the green was introduced in late 77 ? So with that being said does anybody have the answers and a value idea ? ..........Thanks


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 8, 2011)

a dec. 67 frame was most likely built as a 68 model.i have several late year bikes(nov-dec)that have the next years parts and colors.my oct 60 fairlady has a 61 rear hub,61 headbadge,and 61 stem.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 9, 2011)

I posted pics in another thread  ( after i figured it out ) feel free to go there and help me with originality and what it might be worth . ............. Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 9, 2011)

my dad bought me one. a brand new 67 green deluxe.  i never used it and it went into the trash in 73.    kinda miss it.....


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Sep 10, 2011)

*Green Ray*

If we are talking about Campus Green it was introduced in around late 1967 for the 68 model year and went through 1972 and then was discontinued.  Jeff


----------

